# Frogs & Toads > Pacman Frogs >  Croaking and Angry Pacman Frogs

## John Clare

These are some very surprising videos from youtube.

Croaking horned frog (_Ceratophrys ornata_):
YouTube - Ornate Pacman Frog croaking!

Very angry Ornate horned frog (_Ceratophrys ornata_):
YouTube - Angry Frog

Another angry horned frog (Same frog that is croaking in the first video):
YouTube - Ornate Pacman Frog getting defensive!

Another growler (probably _Ceratophrys ornata_):
YouTube - ONE PISSED OFF PACMAN!!!!

----------


## John Clare

Here's a growling Budgett's frog:
YouTube - Deadly Mexican Staring Frog of Southern Sri Lanka

And a growling Fantasy Frog (_Ceratophrys cranwelli_ hybrid with _C. cornuta_)
YouTube - Pissed off Fantasy Frog in HD. Volume up.

(Note to anyone watching this - don't use small gravel like that with your frogs because they can swallow it accidentally and it can cause a blockage in their gut, known as an impaction, which can kill your frog)

----------


## Kurt

Real cool video, I do like seeing the defensive response of the pac-man. It blows up like a toad, but then adds hissing and biting to the mix.

Budget's don't even look real. They look like a cartoon.

----------


## John Clare

The second Pacman video is fantastic - in between screams he's actually growling.

----------


## Kurt

It didn't work when I clicked on it, The rest worked fine.

----------


## into

Is this normal pac-man behaviour or just when taunted?

----------


## John Clare

Chris - I've actually never seen them do this but I've never kept ornata either.  Kurt - click the second video and it says "blabla disabled by request.  Watch on youtube" - click the watch on youtube part.

----------


## Kurt

OK I will do that.

----------


## Kurt

Very cool, but it doesn't seem too wise to keep all those pac-mans in the same cage.

----------


## John Clare

Somewhere on that page or in the audio she says that's not their normal container.

----------


## Ebony

May be I'm being silly, but I kinda felt sorry for the Frogs.  :Confused:

----------


## JeffX

I've never seen one do that.

----------


## Kevin1

In the second video you can see one of the ornates actually bites the other's foot and causes it to scream.

----------


## John Clare

Well I got my two Ornates going today - I had the water sprayer on "stream" instead of "mist" and the little guy started growling and barking just like the second video.  The larger one opened its mouth but made very little noise.  I wonder if one sex has a higher propensity for growling and barking?

----------


## Kevin1

If there was, I would guess it would be the females. :Smile:

----------


## John Clare

> If there was, I would guess it would be the females.


*Chuckle*

----------


## TypingMonkey

I don't you should taunt your pacman just to see how it reacts.  First you don't know how stressful it can be for them and also it doesn't do a good owner-frog relationship.

----------


## Tom

Monkey I don't think that John was purposely antagonizing them.

----------


## TypingMonkey

Wasn't saying he was but that's what I think of the videos.

----------


## John Clare

Yeah the videos definitely wear.  It was an accidental discovery for me with the little fellow - he wasn't even in the direct path of the stream, I think he was more surprised that large droplets hit him.  The bigger one I did aim at but got little reaction from it.

----------


## Minhocao

These are my videos 
From C.aurita




> YouTube - Brazilian horned frog ..





> YouTube - Ceratoprhys aurita

----------


## John Clare

Thank you for sharing the wonderful videos  :Smile: .

----------


## Minhocao

this is the sound of two cranwellis and one aurita  singing, has no image because they burn at night. Thank John...




> YouTube - Horned frog calling (only sound)

----------


## Kurt

The first video reminded of the Crocodile Hunter. In at least one episode when they zoomed into one of the crocs at Australia Zoo it lunged upward and bit down on the camera, severly damaging it.

----------


## Minhocao

If it is true should not bother, I wanted to see how he reacted. Both videos the movie the same day.

----------


## Folwinn

My frog does that sound once in a while, and I was wondering if it meant something?

----------


## Minhocao

First it is a male. That song do it to reproduce.  
They do it to attract females to puddles.

----------


## Folwinn

Nice I did not know that. Thank you!

----------


## daziladi

> May be I'm being silly, but I kinda felt sorry for the Frogs.


I agree with you Ebony... saw a few of those video's a while back and thought it abusive. Amazing what you can learn on YouTube.

----------

